# Should I take her?



## DexluvsPie (Apr 17, 2014)

We are going on vacation for a week at the end of June to Tennessee. It's about a 10 hour drive from Florida. Our hedgie will be almost 4months old at the time of travel and my daughter and I are debating about taking Luna with us. I was going to buy a big storage container to house her in while at the cabin and a cat carrier and hand warmers for the car. Of course I would also be taking her wheel, bedding, ect. My mom said she would check on Luna if we wanted to leave her at home but she said she won't hold her since she is afraid. She'll clean the wheel, give fresh food and water and check to make sure she's ok. The light will be on a timer and she has a heat lamp. So do you guys think I should take her or just let my mom check in on her everyday? On one hand I'm worried she would get stressed with car ride(leaving about 4am) and new cage setup, while on the other hand I'm worried about her not being handled for a week if my mom watches her. Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Amanda:) (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm no expert, but I've read from reliable sources on here that car rides shouldn't have too much of an effect on your hedgie--and I can attest to that as well. I live in the middle of Iowa, and my family lives in Ohio. I recently took my two girls with me on the 10 hour drive to see them (one was 8 months, the other was 6; and I got a third girl while there! I have a problem.) It barely even phased them. They were less active on the nights after the driving, (one is a very light sleeper, so I think she was pretty restless in the car,) but otherwise things were normal with them.

I hope my rambling has helped a little! Have fun on your vacation!


----------



## Artist (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't know about the ten hour drive.. Maybe a different post could help about that part, but what I know is that hedgies can get carsick so I recomend reading up on that if you plan on taking her.


----------



## DexluvsPie (Apr 17, 2014)

I've been reading a lot about traveling with a hedgehog and see some people say it should be fine while others wouldn't risk it due to car sickness or stress. Hopefully I can just get my mom to warm up to her since she is a very friendly hedgehog. Thanks for the replies but I'm leaning more towards leaving her at home since I don't want to risk her getting sick. We'll just give extra cuddles when we get back! Thanks Amanda, I plan to have a lot of fun. First real vacation in a long time.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

If you do decide to leave her at home (which is probably what I would do) maybe leave a shirt or something that smells like you in her cage. It helps with bonding.
I've left my hedgehogs in the care of other people for different lengths of time and they were completely fine.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

You can go on test-drives around your neighbourhood to see if your hedgehog is one prone to carsickness or not.


----------

